# BH class pin yardages



## Mbmadness (May 19, 2009)

Yeah start out at 20 then 30 40 50 and 60 . then try your 20 yrd pin on a 25 yrd target and see what you got . But i have a Madness mc and it is a flat shooter . I like to practice aiming at a 1 x1 inch target . When i use my 20 yrd pin at a 25 yard target i just hold at the top of the 1 x 1 inch square i aim at . Good luck


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I assume you are using this for field archery??? If so how do you hold for 80 yards???


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

RatherBArchery said:


> I assume you are using this for field archery??? If so how do you hold for 80 yards???


I've never shot pins that far, but I'd guess that you'd put your 60 yard pin on the target, make a note of the 40 yard pin's location and then put the 60 yard pin just about that location.


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I've never shot pins that far, but I'd guess that you'd put your 60 yard pin on the target, make a note of the 40 yard pin's location and then put the 60 yard pin just about that location.


Bingo!

20, 30, 40, 50, and 60 yards. Hold the 60 on the 80 yard target, look where the 40 is, then move your 60 pin slightly higher than where the 40 was. Gap shooting actually really is a blast.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I've never shot pins that far, but I'd guess that you'd put your 60 yard pin on the target, make a note of the 40 yard pin's location and then put the 60 yard pin just about that location.


I find it easier to sight the housing in first with the black 5-ring sitting right on top of the bubble. Also makes the 70 easier to shoot since its halfway between the 60 pin and the bubble.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

So am I getting this correct??
Sight the top edge of the bubble at 80 then the next pin above at 60, center of gap (or there abouts) will be 70. Sounds like a plan!!!! I have been spoiled by the sure-loc for too long 
Thanks!! Keep the suggestions coming!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

RatherBArchery said:


> So am I getting this correct??
> Sight the top edge of the bubble at 80 then the next pin above at 60, center of gap (or there abouts) will be 70. Sounds like a plan!!!! I have been spoiled by the sure-loc for too long
> Thanks!! Keep the suggestions coming!!!


But be very careful when/where/who you discuss this. To the best of my knowledge that is "breaking the rules".


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*Bhfs*

Serious BHFS's know more tricks than a little show dog, but not many are going to post them online. Don't bet against these guys at any distance.


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

I believe that the vertical wire in a spot hogg becomes a pretty handy aiming point as well in these situations.


----------



## dncx (Jul 11, 2005)

If you were to aim off of your bubble,keep it to yourself cuz the rules state that you can only have 5 aiming points,and there are guys that will rat you out!


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

dncx said:


> If you were to aim off of your bubble,keep it to yourself cuz the rules state that you can only have 5 aiming points,and there are guys that will rat you out!


Yeah, but prove it

There are many ways to use the system that is in place. By letting in a sight housing taht automatically gave at least 2 more refence points. I can tell you that serious BHFS archers know where their arrows hit at all distances and arrow drop.

You can set up a sight that is legal (too the letter of the rules) and never have to hold off paper at any distaance.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

The season is fast approaching, any other help??


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

I've seen the bows of some of the countries best pin shooters and several of them have lines filed in the top of their peep sites to use as a rear alignment point.....over the peep and top of the bubble for 80, through the peep and top of the level for 70, and then the pins set from 20 thru 60....try it....works like a charm!!! 



sharkred7 said:


> Yeah, but prove it
> 
> There are many ways to use the system that is in place. By letting in a sight housing taht automatically gave at least 2 more refence points. I can tell you that serious BHFS archers know where their arrows hit at all distances and arrow drop.
> 
> You can set up a sight that is legal (too the letter of the rules) and never have to hold off paper at any distaance.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I am using a 5/16" Meta, frames my CJ sight guard perfectly, wonder if over the peep would work for such a large peep???


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

RatherBArchery said:


> I am using a 5/16" Meta, frames my CJ sight guard perfectly, wonder if over the peep would work for such a large peep???


I would guess yes:wink:


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Ron Meadows said:


> I've seen the bows of some of the countries best pin shooters and several of them have lines filed in the top of their peep sites to use as a rear alignment point.....over the peep and top of the bubble for 80, through the peep and top of the level for 70, and then the pins set from 20 thru 60....try it....works like a charm!!!


Filing the top of the peep is a sure way to get busted. There are some that would rather beat you by calling foul than beat you outright. Personally I would nevercheck out some ones equipment. I worry about my own game, I an the only one that can beat me. 

People will always try to stretch the rules, don't get caught. It happened this year at Vegas again, some one movedtheir sight on the last day. I didn't see it but my wife did, this person is some one whos knows better also.
They were so far out of it it did not matter though:wink:
John


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

*bh class pin yardages*

I set my pins 25-65 makes the bunny target easier for me with my set up. and I also aim on a imaginary spot on my vertical line for the odd yardages works good for me. Glad too see there is still some pin shooters left out there. it seem to be a dieing art


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

20-30-40-50-65

shoot the 65 at 65
65 top of spot at 70
65 bottom of spot at 60

that how ive done it for years.


----------



## CRAZYRICK1 (Dec 26, 2009)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I've never shot pins that far, but I'd guess that you'd put your 60 yard pin on the target, make a note of the 40 yard pin's location and then put the 60 yard pin just about that location.


Thats how I've been doing it


----------

